# How Do You Say No......



## NBRam1500

Every storm there is always a couple people who ask can you just do the end of my driveway. If it's an elderly person I'll do it 99% of the time. But lately it seems like every street there is a neighbor asking, can you do my driveway or just the end so I can get out.

It's not all about the money. When we are an hour behind schedule..I just don't have the time. How do you all politely say No?


----------



## JMHConstruction

NBRam1500 said:


> Every storm there is always a couple people who ask can you just do the end of my driveway. If it's an elderly person I'll do it 99% of the time. But lately it seems like every street there is a neighbor asking, can you do my driveway or just the end so I can get out.
> 
> It's not all about the money. When we are an hour behind schedule..I just don't have the time. How do you all politely say No?


"I can, but I will still have to charge you for the full amount. Would you like me to just go ahead and do the full plow?"


----------



## Hydromaster

Sign here.
Pay this now and the rest in 30 days.
Thank you for signing a seasonal contract with us where Paying customers come first.


----------



## NBRam1500

The last storm we had was 15-20 cm of ice pellets and freezing rain. A 5-6 route took us 11 hours. Seem like every other Driveway had a neighbor wanting us to plow them out. We simply did not have the time or patience left lol.


----------



## leolkfrm

make a list with phone numbers....tell them you will call after your done with your loyal customers


----------



## EWSplow

NBRam1500 said:


> Every storm there is always a couple people who ask can you just do the end of my driveway. If it's an elderly person I'll do it 99% of the time. But lately it seems like every street there is a neighbor asking, can you do my driveway or just the end so I can get out.
> 
> It's not all about the money. When we are an hour behind schedule..I just don't have the time. How do you all politely say No?


I tell them that I have good clients who we take care of whenever it snows and if I plowed his drive I would be late taking care of my regular clients.

However, sometimes, if time allows (usually when I'm doing clean ups) if I see someone struggling to shovel the window from the municipal plows I'll ask them if they want me to push it open. I don't charge them. I figure its good karma .


----------



## NBRam1500

One guy was like its only 5 minutes.

It's not though. You just took 7 minutes talking to me complaining about the city plow blocking off your driveway. Then you have to find your keys and clear your windows off, and move your car. Then I get to plow your driveway. Since you watched me plow and had ideas where I shoulda coulda if I were you would have put the snow. Now I need to wait 5 more minutes for you to find your money .

I told this story to a old guy . He laughed his a s s off. Paid me double what I told him when I cleared his driveway for him.


----------



## BossPlow2010

If you do the drives in the middle of the night, you won’t have to worry about anyone coming out to bother you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just wave and keep the window rolled up.


----------



## FredG

It's tough but you just have to say no and drive away. If you don't it will get to the point that they will beg you and get you mad. For the record they will complain what you charge them anyways.

They don't want to pay till they can not get out. Other than that why would they not be prepared.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I can better you.. in a small town like mine my 85 year old mothers gets the call and tells them she will call me...i then get the call and have to listen to my own mother tell me how it will only take me 5 minutes.


----------



## BUFF

I use to start talking German or Swedish when approached, worked pretty good.


----------



## EWSplow

I was pulling into a lot this morning. I guy walking down the sidewalk said morning, can you. Before he finished his sentence, I said no, I'm bizzie.


----------



## GMC Driver

Please call the office, as I am not authorized to alter my route and add on unscheduled customers.

Most can't be bothered to call. Those that do will have it explained to them.


----------



## NBRam1500

We do as much at night as possible. Some people get mad hearing a plow at 3 am. 

Do any if you ever get bad/nasty comments posted online/reviews for driving away or saying no? 

I might have to see that neighbor again next storm, that's one thing. I just don't want them seeing company info and posting something rude online. Most people have the common sense knowing we have loyal customers who book us months in advance and pay a premium to have us do their driveways. But there is always people who think we should be able to do their driveway because we're already there . 


Even taking a 5 minute break at Tim's . People think we have time to drive over next door to their house. Sorry but haven't stopped for 8 hours needed a break. Need to put a sign on roof OUT OF SERVICE like taxi and buses do


----------



## leigh

Depends on what truck I'm driving, my dump has my business name and # so I just pretend to not see them,if I'm driving an unlettered pickup I just scratch my nose with a particular finger.







Not really ! But I do think about it sometimes.


----------



## EWSplow

Today I actually said yes. 
Was cleaning up a commercial walk with the jeep and a guy asked if I could plow a small portion of alley a block away. I knew that the street where his alley comes out is a dead end and when the city does get around to plowing, it's an idle banter job, because there's cars parked on both sides. I plow another alley which is directly across the street. I did it more to be neighborly than for the money.


----------



## sota

If I ever got asked I would just say I'm a contractor with a route. I only get paid for the things on my list.


----------



## BUFF

sota said:


> If I ever got asked I would just say I'm a contractor with a route. I only get paid for the things on my list.


 It don't you want to make a quick $5.00...


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> It don't you want to make a quick $5.00...


Nope, no Heineken either .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hydromaster said:


> Nope, no Heineken either .


Or Fritos.


----------



## Defcon 5

I just say...I’m Bizzie


----------



## Hydromaster

Defcon 5 said:


> I just say...I'm Bizzie


It's OK if you finish your sentence this is a safe place for plow jockeys.

"Chasing down my spinner, hey, by chance
Have you seen one?"


----------



## Randall Ave

Hydromaster said:


> Nope, no Heineken either .


Got that right, real beer comes with an orange slice.


----------



## Philbilly2

Defcon 5 said:


> I just say...I'm Bizzie


Hunh... would just say.... no


----------



## Treeboy

Why do you have to decline them politely? They do not even want to pay you 25$ to clear a whole driveway! I decline working for people who irritate me by telling them a price 4x what i would want if they didnt irritate me then just stare at them? So $100 to clear the drive way sir. And look like you are surprised they are not having you do it, its nice to have fun instead of getting driven nuts by cheap skates. They are never going to b your customers.


----------



## GMC Driver

Treeboy said:


> Why do you have to decline them politely? They do not even want to pay you 25$ to clear a whole driveway! I decline working for people who irritate me by telling them a price 4x what i would want if they didnt irritate me then just stare at them? So $100 to clear the drive way sir. And look like you are surprised they are not having you do it, its nice to have fun instead of getting driven nuts by cheap skates. They are never going to b your customers.


You're right. Other than it would be $400 to clear your driveway sir.


----------



## Hydromaster

Treeboy said:


> Why do you have to decline them politely? They do not even want to pay you 25$ to clear a whole driveway! I decline working for people who irritate me by telling them a price 4x what i would want if they didnt irritate me then just stare at them? So $100 to clear the drive way sir. And look like you are surprised they are not having you do it, its nice to have fun instead of getting driven nuts by cheap skates. They are never going to b your customers.


Word-of-mouth, depending on the size of the community you live in it could make or break your business.


----------



## jonniesmooth

I went through the Taco Bell drive thru during our weekend event.
I pull up to the window, girl says, " the manager wants to know if you will make as pass through the drive thru. We will give you your food for free."
"Sorry, can't, for liability reasons."
$13 to plow, no way.

As for the driveways. When they flag me down, I tell them, " we only do seasonal".
I used to tell them "$30"
They would say, " that's too much"
To which I would reply, " keep shoveling"


----------



## BUFF

jonniesmooth said:


> I went through the Taco Bell drive thru during our weekend event.
> I pull up to the window, girl says, " the manager wants to know if you will make as pass through the drive thru. We will give you your food for free."
> "Sorry, can't, for liability reasons."
> $13 to plow, no way.
> 
> As for the driveways. When they flag me down, I tell them, " we only do seasonal".
> I used to tell them "$30"
> They would say, " that's too much"
> To which I would reply, " keep shoveling"


$13 for food at Taco Bell.... i don't go there but I see adds on the TV for burritos for aboot $1.50


----------



## jonniesmooth

BUFF said:


> $13 for food at Taco Bell.... i don't go there but I see adds on the TV for burritos for aboot $1.50


There's a price difference between cheap and good.
It was my one meal for the day. Throw them on the dash by the defroster they heat up pretty good. Got in the truck at 2 pm friday afternoon, plowed my last account Sunday at 3 pm. Started the clean up round at 3am this morning.


----------



## Mr.Markus

jonniesmooth said:


> There's a price difference between cheap and good.
> It was my one meal for the day. Throw them on the dash by the defroster they heat up pretty good. Got in the truck at 2 pm friday afternoon, plowed my last account Sunday at 3 pm. Started the clean up round at 3am this morning.


Clean up of the dash...?


----------



## GMC Driver

Mr.Markus said:


> Clean up of the dash...?


Be cleaning up something after Taco Bell.


----------



## theplowmeister

NBRam1500 said:


> Every storm there is always a couple people who ask can you just do the end of my driveway. If it's an elderly person I'll do it 99% of the time. But lately it seems like every street there is a neighbor asking, can you do my driveway or just the end so I can get out.
> 
> It's not all about the money. When we are an hour behind schedule..I just don't have the time. How do you all politely say No?


I say Ill be happy to come back AFTER I Finnish my reg customers!


----------



## m_ice

As some have stated just simply and politely declining is perfectly reasonable. If they cant understand that then they probably are a PITA


----------



## Thrifty Garage

"I have other commitments"
"My insurance doesn't allow for me to plow residential"
"We can't plow without a contract for liability reasons"
Or simply give them a quote on the spot. Most people in my experience are completely blown away with the cost. "But, it will only take you 5 minutes; why would that cost $XX.XX" Explaining value and cost of wear and tear on equipment usually gives the public a better understanding of what it is we do.


----------



## Kvston

No contract, no service. Emergency work is extra. You find out real quick who they are when you set the terms.


----------



## BUFF

The yoots may not get this but more seasoned guys will.....


----------



## p0wd3rp1l0t

i tell all my guys to have the people call the office number, which gets forwarded to my cell phone which clearly states we are not taking any new customers and that there voicemails will not be returned. if i am feeling nice i may return the call if they do leave a voicemail stating that they haven't had luck finding anyone. in which case i have a guy or two that i can recommend, but we most certainly dont have time to be chasing driveways


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

Mr.Markus said:


> I can better you.. in a small town like mine my 85 year old mothers gets the call and tells them she will call me...i then get the call and have to listen to my own mother tell me how it will only take me 5 minutes.


Had to tell mom to not tell people I do snow.


----------



## Kvston

I’ll tell your mom for ya. I’d have you tell mine but I had that conversation a few years ago. Started out like this: “mom your friends can’t afford me...”


----------



## BUFF

Kvston said:


> I'll tell your mom for ya. I'd have you tell mine but I had that conversation a few years ago. Started out like this: "mom your friends can't afford me..."


Moms are the worst for non paid marketing leads.......


----------



## EWSplow

Kvston said:


> I'll tell your mom for ya. I'd have you tell mine but I had that conversation a few years ago. Started out like this: "mom your friends can't afford me..."


I bet that went over like a fart in church...


----------



## midnight pumpkin

...customers I rely on, are relying on me. Can I rely on you?


----------



## Kvston

EWSplow said:


> I bet that went over like a fart in church...


What are you saying?? I have farted in church and it felt good. Seriously though that is I why emphasize with my mother and others that I talk to is I am not the cheap person and I have a business that works for me how I run it. It isn't the easiest thing in the world to tell someone know but it is necessary.


----------



## EWSplow

Kvston said:


> What are you saying?? I have farted in church and it felt good. Seriously though that is I why emphasize with my mother and others that I talk to is I am not the cheap person and I have a business that works for me how I run it. It isn't the easiest thing in the world to tell someone know but it is necessary.


I thought maybe your mom gave you the look like mine would have if I farted in church...

As for plowing my mom would give me some story to make me feel guilty.


----------



## Klaibs27

EWSplow said:


> As for plowing my mom would give me some story to make me feel guilty.


Is this missing a needed comma????


----------



## EWSplow

Klaibs27 said:


> Is this missing a needed comma????


Just be happy it was only one sentence. This is PS after all.


----------



## 94gt331

These situations happen often, your finishing up a driveway and out of the corner of my eye, i will see a neighbor walking over, i will just avoid eye contact and keep going,
Sorry 10 years ago i would, but now we have 4 plow truck a snowblower crew, 2 skidloaders and our routes are maxed out with over 100 acounts. 
Just 2 days ago i was plowing a parking lot for the 4th day in a row being exhausted from drifting snow and a lady stops her car in the middle of the street with a smile and says do you plow? as im plowing i yell No! I felt bad, but i want to say to them, fail to plan plan to fail.


----------



## Hydromaster

I’ve answered the phone and people have said You’re the first contractor to answer their phone, why don’t the other contractors answer their phone and that’s how...
Click. 

Phone
Recently 
Select more info 
Scroll down
Select, block this caller.


----------



## sota

@Hydromaster lemme guess... a Karen?

I want to know how to make sure my neighbor is blacklisted from ever having a plow company service him.


----------



## Western1

I’ve always talked about a similar list. Told people instead of Angie’s list there should be John’s list. List of customers that never EVER pay contractors in full regardless of level service.


----------



## Western1

Or at all


----------



## BossPlow2010

Western1 said:


> I've always talked about a similar list. Told people instead of Angie's list there should be John's list. List of customers that never EVER pay contractors in full regardless of level service.


They already have a John List, murderer from Michigan, dies in Joosey...


----------



## Randall Ave

Was doing a tornado salter, remove from truck with blown trans and install in mason dump today, one of many plow trucks worked on today, anyway he calls me and says, I have a buddy, now you know it's going to be a stupid question. He wants to know if you can do a truck side install tonight. Soo I said I get $450.00, but it will be double. He no show up.


----------



## Western1

Randall Ave said:


> Was doing a tornado salter, remove from truck with blown trans and install in mason dump today, one of many plow trucks worked on today, anyway he calls me and says, I have a buddy, now you know it's going to be a stupid question. He wants to know if you can do a truck side install tonight. Soo I said I get $450.00, but it will be double. He no show up.


I've done something similar before.


----------



## Western1

BossPlow2010 said:


> They already have a John List, murderer from Michigan, dies in Joosey...
> View attachment 213190


Not that bad of a list!


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> I've always talked about a similar list. Told people instead of Angie's list there should be John's list. List of customers that never EVER pay contractors in full regardless of level service.


But that's not nice pointing oot peoples faults and publicly posting them, it's socially unacceptable......


----------



## Western1

How bout having a customer resume? Ask potential customer for a copy of all the contractors they have hired and paid or not paid?


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> How bout having a customer resume? Ask potential customer for a copy of all the contractors they have hired and paid or not paid?


credit checks is the best way, for commercial property's a D&B report tells you a lot aboot the company and paying practices.


----------



## EWSplow

I really am a glutton for punishment. A client bought a commercial property and asked me to plow it. This was on Monday.
Me: I can't, its out of my coverage area. 
Him ;Well, we just want the snow cleared out so we can start working on the building. 
Me: I'm not that far from there now, I'll stop and look at it. 
I stopped and there's 2-3' drifts in the driveway, the lot is behind the building.
Me: If you don't need it right away, I can get to it later in the week.

Well, it snowed again and I was busy most of Thursday night, into Friday morning. I had the foresight to realize I wasn't going to get there Thursday, or Friday, so I called a buddy who doesn't live too far from there and asked him if he could bring a skid steer and clear it out. He thought he could. Its Saturday night, and the sub zero wind chill and its still not done. 
I'm also trying to get around 40 hours in per week on a jobsite.
Needless to say, I've gotten calls the past 2 days asking when I can get there.
The simplest thing for me to do was say no, absolutely not in our 1st conversation.


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> credit checks is the best way, for commercial property's a D&B report tells you a lot aboot the company and paying practices.


Unless you run across these sleaze balz who close one corp and start another and just keep screwing people along the way.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Unless you run across these sleaze balz who close one corp and start another and just keep screwing people along the way.


There's always a digital trail to follow and it's not a lofty task either.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> But that's not nice pointing oot peoples faults and publicly posting them, it's socially unacceptable......


On good ole Facebook land in the snow plow mafia, there's a guy that keeps posting about someone else in the group that owes him money, it's gotten pretty childish/ annoying lately.

guess they've started a gofund me page for the guy.
That's cute...


----------



## EWSplow

BossPlow2010 said:


> On good ole Facebook land in the snow plow mafia, there's a guy that keeps posting about someone else in the group that owes him money, it's gotten pretty childish/ annoying lately.
> 
> guess they've started a gofund me page for the guy.
> That's nice...
> View attachment 213207


Reminds me of something I heard yesterday.
For alleys, one person collects the funds from all their neighbors for the seasonal contract.
She sends a group email out to everyone that all but one are paid up. She didn't say who.
She got a response from one person "i can't afford to pay to have pay to have the alley plowed and how dare you publicly shame me. Well, she responded to the whole group. No one knew who didn't pay until she responded. :laugh:


----------



## Kvston

Around here most of us tell each other who has screwed who. Easier to know if a client is a dirt bag. One benefit of small towns...


----------

